# USPS shipping?



## Stevo73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of any progress with getting the rules changed at the USPS in regards to shipping tarantulas?  Just thought I would ask.
Thanks,
Stevo


----------



## Thegloryfades (Jan 18, 2011)

Ive gotten T's recently through them not sure what rule you're referring to


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jan 18, 2011)

Still illegal but I'm sure shipments of tarantulas still being made through USPS (not that anybody here would ever do such a thing).  A while back Ken the Bug Guy started a petition that quite a few members signed and forwarded letters to their reps in congress.  Some of those reps whom even replied back with the appropriate lip service but no real movement that I'm aware of.

ETA: although now that many of us have new reps in Washington it may be worth the two minutes to send it to them as well.


----------



## ladizzlee (Jan 18, 2011)

i have gotten ALL my t's through usps, i know its illegal and the person that is recieving the package is the one that gets in trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevo73 (Jan 18, 2011)

I signed that petition as well but I haven't heard of any updates as to the USPS changing the rules to make it legal to ship tarantulas.   I know people are still shipping through USPS though.  I'm quite sure it will never stop lol.

   I contacted UPS and Fedex as well and I got all kinds of different stories regarding shipping of exotic animals.  UPS told me that they do not allow shipping of snakes, tarantulas, mammals, birds,  and a few other things.  Fedex says you can only ship from breeder to pet store (that doesn't always happen I'm sure) and the box you use has to be up to their standard whatever that means.  I think I'll pass on shipping for a while.


----------



## endoflove (Jan 19, 2011)

dont ask dont tell rule, i mean dont go up to the lady and tell her what your doing, i honelsty dont think they care. when i got my dubia roaches the box was moiving... seriously when the guy placed the package on the steps u could hear the roaches scratching and the box vibrating LOL i don;t think they care


----------



## BrandonM (Jan 19, 2011)

I've ordered online twice, both times i got it usps. in fact, until i saw this form i didnt know it was illeagal.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm so happy I live in Norway, it's not illegal to ship T's here, our postal service has no rules against live animals, that are not mammals.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 19, 2011)

I use USPS all the time. Technicalities


----------



## Stevo73 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have used them too and I have for a long time.  But there has been a member or two on here who have gotten busted for shipping tarantulas via the USPS and i don't need that aggravation in my life right now.  Just trying to find out if anyone has any updates on the efforts to legalize the shipping of tarantulas.


----------



## Big_nito (Jan 19, 2011)

I dont know if my experience recently is just pure coincidence. I did a trade with another AB member who is from Utah (i just wont name him coz I didnt ask his permission yet). I shipped my package express overnight and was guaranteed to arrive the next day by noon time. My package didnt arrive as promised so I called USPS. They told me it was delayed for reasons that they cant tell me. However, it did arrived two days after. Just today, I did ship again another batch of Ts thru express mail at USPS. Out of curiosity, I asked the woman incharge if it would be guaranteed to arrive tomorrow. She said yes. So I asked her that how cone my last package which was shipped express didnt arrive on-time. She checked the tracking number and told me that they held it for a day more because it was suspicious package. She didnt elaborate. It scared the hell out of me. I dont know if they already knew its tarantulas or maybe it was just pure coincidence...


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*not to get off topic*

but anyone out there knows who can ship to philippines?


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 19, 2011)

endoflove said:


> dont ask dont tell rule, i mean dont go up to the lady and tell her what your doing, i honelsty dont think they care. when i got my dubia roaches the box was moiving... seriously when the guy placed the package on the steps u could hear the roaches scratching and the box vibrating LOL i don;t think they care


Few times I shipped dubia roaches via usps, when I walked in and stand in line, those roaches wore so loud!, I mean very loud, people in line all start looking my way and few asked me what was in the boxes and will it going to break out??
My mail folks just asked me just to make sure the noisy boxes hold up for couple hours till they get them on the truck, lol


----------



## Wink (Jan 21, 2011)

Stevo73 said:


> UPS told me that they do not allow shipping of snakes, tarantulas


i have a friend that knows a head honcho at UPS...he says its fine to ship T's as they dont consider T's a "venomous" species! straight from the horses mouth....he told me as long as its not over 150 lbs, ship all the T's you want


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 21, 2011)

Wink said:


> i have a friend that knows a head honcho at UPS...he says its fine to ship T's as they dont consider T's a "venomous" species! straight from the horses mouth....he told me as long as its not over 150 lbs, ship all the T's you want


Well now that we have the informations "straight from the horses mouth" I guess all my American friends can ship as many t's as they want through USPS.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 21, 2011)

only problem is this thread is about usps....not ups.
andy


----------



## whitewolf (Jan 21, 2011)

Wink said:


> i have a friend that knows a head honcho at UPS...he says its fine to ship T's as they dont consider T's a "venomous" species! straight from the horses mouth....he told me as long as its not over 150 lbs, ship all the T's you want


Funny didn't UPS jump all over Ken when they nailed him and said he could no longer ship, hints why he is using Fed Ex now. :?


----------



## codykrr (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty sure ken was nailed by USPS.


----------



## Venari (Jan 21, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> So what is the legal way to ship them? ?


Best way: Find friend with car (preferably good MPG), and pay them 20-30 bucks to drive from A to B with the box on the seat next to him/her.

If you got a friend willing to do that for so little...treat those friends real good!


----------



## Wink (Jan 21, 2011)

Leviticus said:


> Well now that we have the informations "straight from the horses mouth" I guess all my American friends can ship as many t's as they want through USPS.


im just spreading the word i got from the guy, and it was from a UPS guy not a USPS guy...

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




bluefrogtat2 said:


> only problem is this thread is about usps....not ups.
> andy


your right it is about USPS, but didnt he also ask what a legal way of shipping is??


----------



## Sleazoid (Jan 22, 2011)

Wink said:


> i have a friend that knows a head honcho at UPS...he says its fine to ship T's as they dont consider T's a "venomous" species! straight from the horses mouth....he told me as long as its not over 150 lbs, ship all the T's you want


Alright. I will be the one to call <edit> on this.


----------



## jonnyquong (Jan 22, 2011)

Sleazoid said:


> Alright. I will be the one to call <edit> on this.


How can you call <edit> on a person with 1 post named "Wink"?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 22, 2011)

i told a usps guy i was shipping T's to get a estimate, and he never cared....also its not like they know whats in the box...as far as they know it could be anything imaginable


----------



## Wink (Jan 23, 2011)

Sleazoid said:


> Alright. I will be the one to call <edit> on this.


you can call <edit> all you want, i really dont care if you believe it or not, im just telling you what UPS told me...either way, ill still sleep at night if you dont believe me 

---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------




jonnyquong said:


> How can you call <edit> on a person with 1 post named "Wink"?


yea i have more than 1 post, its not counting mine for some reason


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 23, 2011)

> yea i have more than 1 post, its not counting mine for some reason


 I'm calling <edit> on this because your join date was this month and until yesterday I'd never seen you here.


----------



## Wink (Jan 23, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I'm calling <edit> on this because your join date was this month and until yesterday I'd never seen you here.


IMO, my join date should have nothing to do in relation to trying to help answer someones question...but ok, fair enough 


 if you want to get technical, my join date was in Dec lol


----------



## Fran (Jan 23, 2011)

Wink said:


> IMO, my join date should have nothing to do in relation to trying to help answer someones question...but ok, fair enough
> 
> 
> if you want to get technical, my join date was in Dec lol


Dont even go there man. The join date/post count is stupid and childish.




catfishrod69 said:


> i told a usps guy i was shipping T's to get a estimate, and he never cared....also its not like they know whats in the box...as far as they know it could be anything imaginable


That doesnt mean CRAP. The guy working there is incompetent, as many people are at their actual jobs.

Who cares that they dont know whats in the box???? HAHAHA
The problem here is that if your box gets open for ANY REASON for inspection, and they see what you are shipping, your butt is in trouble with a huge fine. And you do it again and who knows, you might have to go to prision.

The fact that the guy at the post office doesnt know his own job regulations doesnt mean you wont get in trouble if they catch you.


----------



## Wink (Jan 23, 2011)

Fran said:


> Dont even go there man. The join date/post count is stupid and childish.


 I agree 100% Fran...it seems to happen alot sadly


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 23, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I'm calling <edit> on this because your join date was this month and until yesterday I'd never seen you here.


Sigh, so because someone's join date isnt from 4 years ago, their information isnt valid? 

Post count e-peen's in forums is bad juju. 


Back on topic,

I think I will just stick with FedEx shippers for now, considering at the moment they are the only reputable shipping company that has no ban on arachnids, and for the fact that you dont have to worry about a Federal Agent knocking on your door, well yet 

As for UPS and USPS, I will take the advice of one of my elders growing up, "You can throw rocks at a hornets nest all you want, but eventually you are going to get stung".


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree that in most cases post count/ join date is irrelevant but all iv seen this guy say is ridiculous or negative. I mean i wonder if he is just one of those people who joins just to be annoying.


----------



## Fran (Jan 23, 2011)

Suidakkra said:


> Sigh, so because someone's join date isnt from 4 years ago, their information isnt valid?
> 
> Post count e-peen's in forums is bad juju.
> 
> ...


Nicely said.


----------



## patrick86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh we don't need threads like this do we? No reason to bring attention to the subject.


----------



## Wink (Jan 23, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I agree that in most cases post count/ join date is irrelevant but all iv seen this guy say is ridiculous or negative. I mean i wonder if he is just one of those people who joins just to be annoying.


hmm, i guess trying to help answer someone's question is regarded as ridiculous? ive never said anything negative to anyone on this forum, i believe you are thinking of some other member


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 23, 2011)

> i believe you are thinking of some other member


 after looking back at the posts I think you right. I'm thinking of a different new member that accused Fran of using steroids. :wall: I'm sorry I must of misread the posts. :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Wink (Jan 23, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> after looking back at the posts I think you right. I'm thinking of a different new member that accused Fran of using steroids. :wall: I'm sorry I must of misread the posts. :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


no worries at all, i just wanted to clear the air lol. i know exactly who you are referring to now. thanks for clearing that up :clap:


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 4, 2017)

You guys are scaring me man

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Walker253 (Jun 4, 2017)

Their conversation was over 6 years ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 4, 2017)

Axel Martinez said:


> You guys are scaring me man


This is from 2011  - you're scaring me.  lol

I originally purchased Ts shipped via USPS -- never knew it might be an issue.  After a little research, I stopped using USPS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 4, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> This is from 2011  - you're scaring me.  lol
> 
> I originally purchased Ts shipped via USPS -- never knew it might be an issue.  After a little research, I stopped using USPS.


I still use usps and hopefully i don't go to jail or something because i recently ordered at least 5 or more tarantulas


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 4, 2017)

Axel Martinez said:


> I still use usps and hopefully i don't go to jail or something because i recently ordered at least 5 or more tarantulas


I hope you won't go to jail either!  Odds are in your favour that nothing becomes of it.  Sellers aren't likely to stamp "Live Tarantulas" on package.

Hope your new Ts arrive safely and healthy!
Ts are such a fun unboxing experience!  

*[Disclaimer: I don't use usps for tarantula shipping-- lol]*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 4, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> I hope you won't go to jail either!  Odds are in your favour that nothing becomes of it.  Sellers aren't likely to stamp "Live Tarantulas" on package.
> 
> Hope your new Ts arrive safely and healthy!
> Ts are such a fun unboxing experience!
> ...


They really are!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

